# Defy Composite 1 ?



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

My buddy was telling me about his new bike and how great it is. He started telling me about Bicycling Mag review that said the wheels were tubeless compatable, and he was asking me about tubeless tires.
When I went to Giant's web site they didnt say the SL-1 wheels were tubeless. I saw that the SL-0 and SL-R were tubeless.

I know cycling mags make mistakes all the time. Does anyone know for sure if they are tubeless?

I tried to post on Giants facebook but the post disappeared. Ok, I found the facebook post and now I have a double post there. Hopefully someone answers.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Here's a video that has all of Giants rims as either tubeless ready or tubeless compatible.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

I missed that the first time I saw the video. I wonder why they dont list that on the wheel specs.


----------

